# Paul Washer on Biblical Evangelism: What are your thoughts?



## SinnerSavedByChrist (Apr 15, 2013)

*What are your thoughts after watching this video? Love to hear them*

I have been convicted of a LOT of sin in my manner and attitude towards evangelism.

The Biblical Gospel & Evangelism - Paul Washer - YouTube

From 38 minutes onwards there brother Paul speaks some cutting words on street preaching. I am sure a lot of us young n' zealous would benefit from hearing that.

Transcript: http://playpdf.sa-media.com/media/87091114140/87091114140.pdf



(Hi Chris, will try to do one tomorrow. Bit late here in Aus, should sleep soon!)


----------



## Christopher88 (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a busy week so not much time to listen; can you give the highlights of what he was saying?


----------



## GoodTreeMinistries.com (Apr 29, 2013)

This was a good video. It reminded me I one I recently watched. I have heard alot of Paul Washer stuff. God used his preaching to save me! You might like this one he did What is True Biblical Missions - Paul Washer - YouTube


----------

